# Server2008-IIS7: Authentifizierung



## WiZdooM (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe mir hier in meinem Testnetz einen 2008R2 aufgesetzt und aus ihm einen DC mit ADS und IIS gemacht.

Ich frage mich nämlich woher der IIS die Information bezieht, wenn ich ihm unter der Authentifizierung "Windows Authentifizierung" einstelle. Ich habe mir in der AD extra einen User und eine Gruppe IIS-User angelegt. Aber wenn ich nun auf die Adresse verbinde, werde ich zwar nach Benutzername und Kennwort gefragt, aber die Anmeldung schlägt immer wieder fehl obwohl User und Kennwort laut AD korrekt sind. Ich vermute ich habe irgendwo etwas vergessen zu konfigurieren.Gibt es irgendwo so etwas wie eine Konfigurationsanleitung?
Ich habe vor eine HTTPS ASP.NET-Seite zu entwickeln und mache mir - da es eine Intranetapplikation mit Sensitiven daten wird - welchen Weg der Authentifizierung ich gehen will. Entweder eben global oder über die Anwendung (.NET) selbst. Was ist besser?


----------

